# H2O alert--have you had your water today?



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

Hi~

any tips on drinking enough water?

I have to consiously (sp?) think about the water and make sure that I drink even some....yesterday was 60 oz and that was a good day!

I have some of those flavor packets for DH but they really dont make a difference to me.....still dont drink it

I could easily drink 2--32 oz diet Dr Peppers a day if not more....I am limiting to 1--12oz can at lunch

I have my bottle of water that I am taking to work and I have one in the mini-fridge in my classroom waiting....so I think I will at least get 40 oz today

Good Luck!
Rachel


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I seem to drink more water when I buy the bottles......... I am asking for a Brita water pitcher for Christmas, as I love the taste !!! We have well water , and I just dont like the taste of it !!! I also try to drink a FULL glass before a meal - seems I dont eat as much !!!


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

To up my water intake, I bought a big insulated mug at WalMart. It holds a gallon of water. I fill it with ice water in the morning and I know I have to have it empty by the end of the work day. I used to drink a 6 pack of Coke or more a day  My mug looks like a big can of Coke. I got that one to "fool" myself inot thinking I was have a coke. Now I crave water and can tell when I do not drink enough. I drink this gallon from 8-5. This does not count breakfast or anything after work. It has been easier for my to know how much I am drinking by have the amount in front of me. 

I do not know if they make the Coke ones anymore or not. My mom has one that has all kinds of water facts on it. One side of it has a straw. I have also seen them in some neon colors. They were only a couple of bucks and I put one tray of ice in it in the morning and add cold water. The ice lasts all day.

HTH


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

routines are good

This you can do anywhere...
Drink 1 glass first thing in the am
1 before and after each meal
1 at bed time

There's your 8.


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

I too have a hard time drinking enough water if I don't have the bottles. I usted to buy the big flats of 20 oz bottles of Sam's choice water I only paid about $4.50 for 48 bottles. But the kids really like to drink them too and so we would go through something like three flats a week and that was adding up to quite a bit so I quit buying them. So now I just have a little tea cup and it is really hard to stand at the sink and drink three or four of those puppy's! My goal was to drink at least 100 oz of water a day (5 bottles) I figured that since I was so much bigger, I would need a lot more. 

RachAnn, have you tried lemon wedges in your water? I have heard that the lemon helps your body to cleanse out toxins. Good thread y'all!
God bless you and yours
Debbie


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

Hi~

I dont like the taste of lemon....

we too, buy the flat of Sams Choice water....but we have okay city water and a filter on the water from the "in the door" feature of our fridge so we refill them several times...I only buy 1 flat about every other month or so....if I get tired of washing them then I pitch them and buy new bottles the next time I go to town

HTW...I heard somewhere that you should take your weight in pounds and divide that number by 2 and that is how many ounces you should take in per day.... 64 oz per day would roughly equal a 130 pound person......I on the other had need 140+ oz using this formula since I weigh 285 :yikes:

Hang in there and good luck

Rachel <--loves pasta & hates exercise


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

Limes also work as a cleanser - the way lemons do. They can be added to water just like lemons as well.

Might help someone if they do not like lemons.

Keep drinking the water!!!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Ice cubes & a WINE glass !!! Makes drinking water - FUN !!!!


----------

